# Fly Carpin Utah



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone out there has been bit by the carp bug like I have. I stalk carp as best I can with the poor visibility at Utah Lake. Any other places you can sight cast carp easily with a fly rod??? I don't have a boat or anything, but love sight fly fishing big fish. Makes me feel like I'm back out on the saltwater flats again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Flaming Gorge for fly fishing carp, but this is not the best time of the year for it.

Also, I recommend that you try the UWN search engine in the Fishing section. There's been quite a few carp-on-a-fly stories on here through the years.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to fish the Provo river just above Deer Creek and would see a fair amount of carp in the river up there. Not the main channel but the side shoots you have to cross to get to the main channel from the parking and restrooms on 113.


----------

